
Unity CEO John Riccitiello Sexually Harassed Colleagues, Former Exec Claims - thereare5lights
https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattperez/2019/06/10/unity-technologies-ceo-john-riccitiello-sexually-harassed-colleagues-former-exec-claims/
======
Arbalest
I feel like these sort of articles are somewhat doomed on social media sites,
HN included. The general agreement is that these sorts of things should be
deplored. There's not much to disagree on. This lack of back and fourth is
going to make it hard to keep engagement on the issues of sexual harassment at
the front of people's minds. They are, sadly, uninteresting, even though we
know they represent bad behaviour.

There are two other related discussions to be had: 1) Corporate Culture and 2)
Government inaction. Sadly, both of these are reactionary, and require enough
mindspace of the population to do anything about. Unfortunately there has been
more competition for mindspace, in the past decade.

Now that I think about it, it explains why Feminism is essentially run by
those with greater personality extremes. That drama may be all that is keeping
it alive. As frustrating as it is, maybe I shouldn't be so quick to ridicule
the more outlandish assertions.

Because maybe that needs to be there so we can keep seeing these more
insidious occurrences.

------
mindgam3
> The suit also alleges an environment where the CEO’s consensual relationship
> with the head of human resources makes it hard for employees to complain
> about problems without retaliation.

I don’t know, CEO dating head of HR seems like a recipe for disaster.

